# Senta Berger - Una donna di seconda mano (1977)



## Johnnie Walker (10 Apr. 2008)

Der Clip ist komplett in italienischer Sprache 








Video


​


----------



## APG (2 Nov. 2008)

Vielen Dank ... 

Gruß APG


----------



## NAFFTIE (19 Jan. 2010)

danke fürs vid ;-)


----------



## Punisher (19 Jan. 2010)

heiß


----------



## tswkoh (20 Jan. 2010)

Sehr nett ...

Vielen Dank:thumbup:


----------



## mikkka007 (7 Feb. 2010)

una bella donna... uno clipo fantastico i grandioso


----------



## trampolinflexibar (1 Sep. 2011)

Prächtig.


----------



## Celebfan56 (1 Sep. 2011)

Klasse!! Danke


----------



## rs0675 (18 Feb. 2012)

Vielen Dank - endlich mal nackt!


----------



## fredclever (19 Feb. 2012)

Bezaubernd danke dafür,.


----------



## cicero666 (23 Feb. 2012)

Danke sehr, kannte ich noch gar nicht.

c.


----------



## Thorsten68 (1 Nov. 2012)

Hübsch, danke.


----------

